# hummingbird 570 DI?



## bassfisher23 (Apr 10, 2011)

anyone know anything about or have tried the hummingbird 570 di i really need a new fish finder the one i have is like 7 or 8 years old . . its time for a upgrade 8)


----------



## vanbc (Apr 11, 2011)

It looks to be good, cant go wrong for $300. I just ordered one from BSP. It should be here on tuesday. I hope.


----------



## bassfisher23 (Apr 11, 2011)

yeah for the money it looks to be decent anythings better than what i have now lol let me know how it works


----------



## kybluesnbass (Apr 11, 2011)

IMHO I think it is the best bang for the buck going today. I have the 596c HD DI and love it! Heck a lot of time i don't fish because I'm watching the fish feeding on shad. 
The black and white screen has more definition then the color. Humminbird sonar is secound to none.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 11, 2011)

Actually, it's DI is second to Lowrance.. but who's counting? :lol:


----------



## ScottMD (Apr 12, 2011)

> Quackrstackr
> Posted: Yesterday, 19:27
> Actually, it's DI is second to Lowrance.. but who's counting? :lol:


From what I'v heard they are equal in sonar capabilities but Lowrance has better on screen graphics.


----------



## Rick James (Apr 13, 2011)

I just bought a pair of 570 DI's, and I'm really happy with them. I looked at the Lowrance Mark 5X DI as well, but the reason I bought Humminbird is because they allowed me to use traditional 2D sonar in addition to the DI, and I can actually look at both at the same time if I want.


----------



## bassfisher23 (Apr 16, 2011)

decided to go ahead and get this fishfinder got it all hooked up today and just tried it in the lake for just a few min tomake sure everything was good gona try it out in the morrning and see how it works


----------



## bassfisher23 (Apr 25, 2011)

so got to try it out this weekend the picture is great but i works fine when im running my gas motor but when i use my trolling motor sometimes it gets a false reading for some reason and the depth will start flashing and show like 500 feet sometimes :evil: anyone else have this problem????


----------



## muskiemike12 (Apr 26, 2011)

Is it wired to the same battery as your trolling motor? That would be the problem.


----------



## bassfisher23 (Apr 27, 2011)

yes it is . . thats what i was thinking ima buy a lawn mower battery to run the fishfinder here soon


----------



## albright1695 (Apr 27, 2011)

Just ordered a hbird 570di from gander mtn. Backordered!!!!   It was too good of a price to pass up though.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 27, 2011)

Quackrstackr said:


> Actually, it's DI is second to Lowrance.. but who's counting? :lol:



Too bad Lowrance's DI units don't feature regular sonar. That was the deciding factor for me. HB it is, but I'm getting a GPS combo.


----------



## njTom (Apr 27, 2011)

albright1695 said:


> Just ordered a hbird 570di from gander mtn. Backordered!!!!   It was too good of a price to pass up though.




I checked Gander Mtn. online and only found the Humminbird 570 on sale for 179.00. I didn't see the 570di! Did you purchase from a local store? I can't find it any cheaper for 299.00 online.


----------



## malaki (Apr 27, 2011)

https://www.universalmania.com/search.asp?sp=humminbird
a fellow member gave me this tip! my 597 was backorderd too but if you look around everybody is sold out on the new HB di. they get them in and sell out fast! i looked at the lowrance modle and it doesnt compare to the humminbird. #-o


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 27, 2011)

If you ordered from gander mtn, you might want to cancel the order and reorder.

Use promo code G9126. Save 25-40 bucks and get free shipping.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 27, 2011)

bassfisher23 said:


> so got to try it out this weekend the picture is great but i works fine when im running my gas motor but when i use my trolling motor sometimes it gets a false reading for some reason and the depth will start flashing and show like 500 feet sometimes :evil: anyone else have this problem????




The depth readings in shallow water have been a big problem for these units. Try setting the max depth instead of leaving it on auto.


----------



## bassfisher23 (Apr 27, 2011)

yeah ill try that and pull the battery out of the lawn mower so the fish finder will run on that by itself becasue it olly seems to cut out when the trolling motor is turned on for just a second and hook it to that and see what happens


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 27, 2011)

I run my Lowrance hooked to one of my 36 volt batteries, it works fine, must be a HB thing.. :mrgreen:


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 28, 2011)

bassfisher23 said:


> yeah ill try that and pull the battery out of the lawn mower so the fish finder will run on that by itself becasue it olly seems to cut out when the trolling motor is turned on for just a second and hook it to that and see what happens




Yeah its common practice to avoid hooking up your electronics to the same battery as your TM.


----------



## albright1695 (Apr 28, 2011)

njTom said:


> albright1695 said:
> 
> 
> > Just ordered a hbird 570di from gander mtn. Backordered!!!!   It was too good of a price to pass up though.
> ...




I found the 570di on there yesterday. Price was $299.99 and I had a $50 off on anything over $250 code. Less than $270 to my door. GM always has free shipping now BTW.


----------

